# Northwest GA Hunting Club needs Members



## don304 (Jul 5, 2007)

The Silver Creek Hunting Club is looking for additional members. Club properties include 6 sites with over 4,800 acres. The properties are located in Polk, Floyd, and Chattooga counties. Four of the properties are Trophy managed.  Club Dues are $500 a year.

For additional information send me a PM or check out the clubs website at  www.silvercreekhuntingclub.com


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 6, 2007)

*club*

please send info!! im in dade county and need land to hunt.thanks


----------



## don304 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Cub Information*

Here are a few of the basic details.  Club Dues are $500 a year.  The club rules are listed under www.silvercreekhuntingclub.com.  Let me know if you need additional details or send me a private message with your contact information.  Thanks, Don

The "Silver Creek Hunting Club" is a trophy managed hunting club with properties located in Polk, Floyd, and Chattooga counties in Northwest Georgia. The club currently leases 4,800 acres made up of 6 separate tracks; Bailey Rd, Brice Station, Haywood Valley 1, Haywood Valley 2, Watkins Gin, and Williams Rd.

The properties include mature pines, planted pines, mature hardwoods and streams.  Some tracks are trophy managed based on club rules and guidelines - listed under the "Club Rules" tab. The other tracks are managed based on Georgia State Game Laws.

Camping is available at each of the 6 tracks.    ATV's are allowed on designated roads and trails.

Hunting options include;

Deer Hunting
Turkey Hunting
Small Game  
Fishing & Duck Hunting
Club Memberships are currently available for the 2007 -2008 Season.


----------



## jjcrusco (Feb 28, 2020)

don304 said:


> *Cub Information*
> 
> Here are a few of the basic details.  Club Dues are $500 a year.  The club rules are listed under www.silvercreekhuntingclub.com.  Let me know if you need additional details or send me a private message with your contact information.  Thanks, Don
> 
> ...


Don,


----------



## jjcrusco (Feb 28, 2020)

Don,
I live in Cherokee county. A couple of my hunting buddies and I are looking for a club in North Ga.
Do any of the locations have Power and water for Campers?
We currently hunt in South Ga and are looking for shorter travel to Camp.
Thank you,
Joe
jjcrusco@gmail.com
678-772-8406


----------

